# A Christmas Gift



## Hellegennes (Dec 20, 2018)

Από εμένα για τους χρήστες της Λεξιλογίας.

Είναι η απόδοσή μου από ένα μικρό κομμάτι του ποιήματος _The Song of Hiawatha_, του Λόνγκφέλοου. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι η εισαγωγή στην γαμήλια εορτή του Χαϊουάθα και περιγράφει μια λυρική εικόνα, μύθο τον Τσίπιουα, για τον αλώβητο, μαγικό κύκνο, που πλήγωσε με το μαγεμένο βέλος ένας νεαρός της φυλής για να αποδείξει την ανδρεία του.

Καλά Χριστούγεννα!


*Ο Γιος του Αποσπερίτη*

_Να 'ναι ο ήλιος που βουλιάζει
κάτω απ' των νερών τη στάθμη;
Ή ο κόκκινος ο κύκνος, που επιπλέει, που πετά,
λαβωμένος απ' το μαγεμένο βέλος,
κηλιδώνοντας τα κύματα με στίγμα πορφυρό,
με το πορφυρό της ζωής του αίμα,
θαμπώνοντας με δέος ολάκερο τον ουρανό,
με το μεγαλειώδες φτέρωμα, το αστραφτερό;

Ναι· είν' ο ήλιος που βουλιάζει
κι αγκαλιάζει τα νερά.
Τα ουράνια ολάκερα μαβιά βαμμένα
και τα κύματα άλικα χρωματισμένα!

Όχι· είν' ο κόκκινος ο κύκνος, που επιπλέει
και βουτάει κάτω στα βαθιά νερά.
Στα ουράνια τα φτερά του ανοίγει,
με αίματα το κύμα κοκκινίζει!

Από πάνω, ο Αποσπερίτης,
τρεμοπαίζει στο μαβί και σβήνει,
αιωρείται μες στο δείλι.

Όχι· είναι του περιδέραιου η χάντρα,
στου Μεγάλου Πνεύματος τα άμφια.
Σαν στο δειλινό βαδίζει,
σιωπηλά στα ουράνια βηματίζει.

Τούτο ο Ιάγκου με χαρά αντικρίζει
και με βιάση λέγει: «Ιδού!
Δείτε του Έσπερου τ' Αστέρι το ιερό!
Θαυμαστή ιστορία ακούστε,
ακούστε του Όσεο τον θρύλο,
του Όσεο, του Αποσπερίτη γιο!_


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2018)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Helle. Θα το μελετήσω στις αμέσως επόμενες στιγμές ησυχίας. Πριν από 50 χρόνια είχα αγαπήσει τον Λονγκφέλοου, αλλά δεν κράτησε πολύ εκείνος ο έρωτας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 21, 2018)

Καλές γιορτές και σε σένα, Ελληγενή! Οι χρήστες σε ευχαριστούν!


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 10, 2019)

Ευχαριστώ!

Κι ένα prequel:


*Η Αναχώρηση του Χαϊουάθα*

_Στις ακτές της Γκιτσιγκάμι,
της λαμπρής, πελώριας λίμνης,
στης σκηνής του το κατώφλι,
στη γλυκιά του θέρους φέξη,
όρθιος στέκει ο Χαϊουάθα.

Όλη η γη νεαρή μπροστά του,
το ολόδροσο τοπίο
και το πρώτο φως του ήλιου.
Δυτικά, στο δίπλα δάσος,
πέρασε σμάρια χρυσά, τον Άμο,
πέρασε μέλισσες, μελοποιήτρες,
τραγουδώντας στη λιακάδα.

Φωτεινοί οι ουρανοί προβάλαν,
ακυμάτιστη η λίμνη εμπρός του,
απ' τα σπλάχνα της πηδά η μουρούνα
κι όλο αστράφτει στη λιακάδα.
Πέρα απλώνεται το δάσος,
στα νερά καθρεφτισμένο,
κάθε δέντρο κι η σκιά του,
στα νερά ζωγραφισμένο.

Απ' το βλέμμα του Χαϊουάθα,
έφυγε κάθε ίχνος θλίψης,
σαν αχλή απ' τα νερά,
σαν ομίχλη απ' το λιβάδι.
Με χαμόγελο άγριας χαράς,
με ματιά αγαλλίασης, θριάμβου,
σαν αυτόν που σ' οπτασία,
βλέπει ό,τι τον προσμένει, στα μελλούμενα γραμμένο.
Όρθιος στέκει ο Χαϊουάθα και εκεί πέρα περιμένει.

Τα δυο χέρια του στον ήλιο υψώνει,
με παλάμες απλωμένες
κι απ' το άνοιγμά τους μέσα
λούζεται με ηλιόφως όλος,
τους γυμνούς του ώμους κηλιδώνει,
όπως την βελανιδιά, σαν πέφτει,
μέσα απ' τις σχισμές των φύλλων.

Στα νερά επιπλέει, πετά,
κάτι στο θάμπος, πέρα μακριά,
κάτι στην πρωινή ομίχλη
ξεπροβάλλει απ' τα νερά.
Τώρα μοιάζει να επιπλέει, τώρα μοιάζει να πετά,
έρχεται κοντά, κοντά, κοντά.

Να 'ναι ο Σάινγκεμπις, ο δύτης;
Ή ο Σάντα, ο πελεκάνος;
Ή ο ερωδιός, Σου-σού-γκα;
Ή η Ουόμπι Ουάγουα, η άσπρη η χήνα;
Τα νερά στάζουν και λάμπουν,
από τα φτερά, τον λείο λαιμό της.

Μήτε χήνα ήταν μήτε και δύτης
μήτε ερωδιός και πελεκάνος,
στα νερά επιπλέει, πετά,
μέσ' απ' την πρωινή, που λάμπει, ομίχλη.

Ένα ξύλινο κανό ήτανε, με δυο κουπιά,
στα νερά βουλιάζει κι από μέσα ξεπηδά,
στάζει, αστράφτει στη λιακάδα
και στο κέντρο μια φιγούρα._


----------

